# Eating Keto



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm so frustrated that I can't stay on this!! What is my problem?? Well, I know you have to be mentally ready and I thought I was. I would like to lose 10-20 lbs and it should be easy BUT it's not!! I'm 49 and hormones are flying all around-- all more reason to lose before I gain more. I've read about Keto and believe in it.. I have made the bulletproof coffee, beef and cabbage, bacon/eggs, steak salads and on and on. But I cave in after a couple days-- either with a diet pop, Halloween candy or some popcorn that someone had. Usually, I binge on these foods then I'm done. How can I stop these binges? Maybe I need to eat more eggs. IDK

Is anyone following a keto? And how did you stick with it? I feel like I need a service like Nutrisystem but in 'keto form' to stay on track. I've looked at those Paleo frozen entrees and they look gross...


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

I'll try to help, depending how long you've been doing this, probably your body isn't completely into fat burning mode yet.
Your binge foods would suggest that. I think that's why you're craving a carbohydrate.
There is a wealth of info out there. Look up Dr. Jason Fung, there are websites and he's on youtube. A lot of other Drs' come up on youtube with help for HFLC.
You also have to watch you don't eat too much protein, you want to lean more towards fat than protein with your meats.
What high fat food do you like and really enjoy? Go to that when your feeling an urge to binge.
Also look into intermittent fasting, Dr. Fung has a lot on that also.
Good luck, but I'd suggest not just doing this for the weight loss, but sticking to it. Remember, any change is difficult.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

shortbus said:


> I'll try to help, depending how long you've been doing this, probably your body isn't completely into fat burning mode yet.
> Your binge foods would suggest that. I think that's why you're craving a carbohydrate.
> There is a wealth of info out there. Look up Dr. Jason Fung, there are websites and he's on youtube. A lot of other Drs' come up on youtube with help for HFLC.
> You also have to watch you don't eat too much protein, you want to lean more towards fat than protein with your meats.
> ...


The Keto diet is a danger

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/healthy...ic-high-fat-diet-is-it-safe-and-does-it-work/


> Side effects of the ketogenic diet
> Low energy levels.
> Brain fog.
> Increased hunger.
> ...


https://www.everydayhealth.com/ketogenic-diet/diet/keto-diet-dangers-you-need-know/

https://www.everydayhealth.com/ketogenic-diet/diet/keto-diet-dangers-you-need-know/


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

shortbus said:


> I'll try to help, depending how long you've been doing this, probably your body isn't completely into fat burning mode yet.
> Your binge foods would suggest that. I think that's why you're craving a carbohydrate.
> There is a wealth of info out there. Look up Dr. Jason Fung, there are websites and he's on youtube. A lot of other Drs' come up on youtube with help for HFLC.
> You also have to watch you don't eat too much protein, you want to lean more towards fat than protein with your meats.
> ...


Bang on.

Keto is NOT dangerous.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

cc48kel said:


> I'm so frustrated that I can't stay on this!! What is my problem?? Well, I know you have to be mentally ready and I thought I was. I would like to lose 10-20 lbs and it should be easy BUT it's not!! I'm 49 and hormones are flying all around-- all more reason to lose before I gain more. I've read about Keto and believe in it.. I have made the bulletproof coffee, beef and cabbage, bacon/eggs, steak salads and on and on. But I cave in after a couple days-- either with a diet pop, Halloween candy or some popcorn that someone had. Usually, I binge on these foods then I'm done. How can I stop these binges? Maybe I need to eat more eggs. IDK
> 
> Is anyone following a keto? And how did you stick with it? I feel like I need a service like Nutrisystem but in 'keto form' to stay on track. I've looked at those Paleo frozen entrees and they look gross...


Keto diet is eating only about 20 carbs a day, right? That's very low.

I've read that a lot of people have a problem with this, especially women over 40 because it causes a drop in serotine levels. You might want to look into carb rotating. I have a book somewhere on this and will look for it and post the name of the book in a bit.

It is true that keto diet, over very low carb can cause some of the problems that Matt lists. But there are ways to address these. For example the flu-like feeling comes from a drop in electrolytes. So replace them. I've seen some things about what supplements to take for this.


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Please do some additional research. I'm not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV, but I can read. Dr. Fung has extensive information. Tons of stuff on youtube also.
Good luck, don't take my word for it. Do your own research.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

If I may suggest, perhaps you should try a paleo diet and work up to the full fledged Keto diet. You are still allowed limited carbs. I believe up to 100 grams a day, which is still low enough to lose weight on. After I while you will notice the need to eat less of everything. So you might go from a 3 eggs and 4 slices of bacon breakfast to 1 egg and 2 slices of bacon. For your carbs you can enjoy real dark chocolate, which has the added benefit of lowering your BP.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank-you so much for your replies.. I was just venting because I see many ppl eating keto--losing boat loads of pounds--men and women.. Just amazing to me with little exercise too. I know about carb cycling but wanted to try this protein way of eating. I don't call it a diet, it's a lifestyle change which someone had mentioned it takes time!! So many ppl claim that you mentally 'feel' better, have energy and sleep is improved. I want all that!!! Yes, I know it's not for everyone-- blood tests, BP will be the telltale sign. Sugar is a drug that I need to do away with. It's true (with me anyways) the more you eat of carbs and sugars-- the more you want. I did see Keto chocolate.. : ) And I made my own with cocoa, butter, coconut oil and stevia--- wasn't the same but did the trick a couple times. I also saw some keto hot chocolate which I will buy to see if that does anything for me in regards to cravings. And then there's diet cherry coke if I'm desperate.

I already take many supplements and magnesium is one. And yes, making sure you add some salt (I have pink salt) is also good. I can handle eating in an 8-9 hour window but my food choices need improvement for it to be effective. There is a wealth of information out on Keto/Paleo- I will continue to read up on it. Perhaps I will do the best of the best of both of them. I really don't mind some of the keto meals BUT I still feel like I'm missing out on something which is probably the sugar/bad carbs. One of these days it will all click!!


----------

